# Help! 97 Altima Aftermarket Pursuit Alarm System



## speedman (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi!
I have a stock 1997 Altima with a Pursuit aftermarket alarm system. I bought it used and just started to have some problems with the alarm, after I stopped using it for like four month. The remote only works from like 5 inches. I put a new battery in the remote, but it still doesn't work from a longer distance. I found the alarm under the dash board and a little on/off switch that leads to it. I have no idea what it is for and I can't find a manual to the alarm anywhere. This is the info that I found on the alarm:S/N:924461100571 A10 FCC: ELV55AQAL736R DOC/MDO:342 K1059 and on the remote: FCC: ELVAT5B There is a cable coming out of the alarm system that looks like an antenna cable. It is simply wrapped around the alarm system. If anybody knows anything about this alarm or about the wiring in the altima please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## speedman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Done!*

I got it fixed! The remote was damaged. The switch was a valet switch. It works!!!! Thanks to anybody who looked at this. :thumbup:


----------

